# The Sheephead that cost a F$$$ L$$



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Had plans for4 of use to head out to some private spot for some Trigger only one smart one that called in the AM and said I aint coming. Of course the waves had different ideas about running 19 miles in a 20 footer. So decided to head to the Liberty SHip to see if there were any Groupers. After the ride there I need to get some fleeing back in my feet before I jump in so fished for about 20 min.only one keeper trigger and some type of pogy we are not quit sure what they are. So I suit up and head out. Well my buddy wet suit does not fit him any more because he is a fat butt now. Not really but his suit is so tight he can;t breath. But any way while I'm waiting on him I lose a fin so I drop the brand new light I just got this aM: thenmy stupid stupid stupid butt lets spear gun go to try to get fin. Long story short if you find a fin or light or speargunat the liberty ship let me know and I'll give you a reward. So get back to boat and borrow fat boy's fin's and gunto see if Icould findany of my stuff or the stuff I borrowed" Sorry Tdog IO U a new gun. Head down and the Vissucks. See one grouper and a couple of sheephead and only a few of the Red Snapper hey maybe they are endangered. O just to top it off on the way home my cell phone slides off dash board into drink and dies. *But hey it beats the hell out of staying at home or being at work* so that is one heck of a costly sheephead. Thanks fat boy for letting me use your fins and gun after I already lost mine.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

go to verizon and get the waterproof phone... good to 30 feet


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Remind me not to loan you anything. oke Glad you got out and made a go of it anyway. Thanks for posting. I feel pretty good I didn't lose anything today. :doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that was an expensive trip. I'm glad that you had a full boat and I didn't get out there with you. Who knows what I would have lost.oke I think I would cry if I lost my gun. That is a nice sheepie though. I have been noticing more sheephead on the closer in wrecks here recently the past few times I have went out.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

damn, there have been all kinds of lost guns lately, I hope the trend doesn't continue, who knows who could be next.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OH MAN!!! That is one of the funniest post I have ever read! It was like a train wreck in progress....boxcars just kept piling up on each other one after another with more mutilation and loss of life! 

At least you DID get a sheephead, and not ALL was lost!

Thanx for the report man!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

At least your able to brush it off a giggle about it. I've had my share of those expensive fishing days. there is a $200 pair of Oakleys by the Navarre bridge. I was taking someone for a test drive in a boat I was selling, good news is I sold the boat. write it off on your taxes as a donation to the artificial reef program.:shedevil


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn Ty, That sucks !! What time you going to get home thursday ? I'll run the spear over to ya and I found some dive gloves for you to.


----------



## Born2Lose (Feb 16, 2008)

man sounds like every dive I've been on, at least the motor didn't blow up on you like mine did on the way home from a trip that pretty much sounded like yours. brother in law says I could fall into a bucket of titties and come out sucking my thumb.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. AHO (3/9/2008)**But hey it beats the hell out of staying at home or being at work*


I'd not be too sure of that. Way too expensiuve trip. At least you bade it back safely.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Its just Money. :doh:clap:letsdrink


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a +550$ bill limited 60"paudak gun between shore and the Russian Freighter.

As the saying goes..."It is what we get!" or dont get ....


----------

